# just changed to a 60 degree blade, graphics are not cutting right. what is the correct setting?



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

In short when I was using the 45 degree blade on my bn-20 everything cut fine. But two days ago I switched go a 60 degree blade and I noticed that it is cutting some of my graphics sloppy especially with small letters. Do I maybe need to change the offset and cut speed?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The off set. But I can't advise the setting for the BN-20. There should be some recommendations in the owners manual or on Roland's website. I only use 60 degree blades in my cutter when cutting thick materials and usually have change 1-2 thousands offset if at all


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

Its your blade ofset that is wrong 
Check out synergy17.com they have all offset settings listed 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

Is the offset setting dependant on the type of material? On stahls website, they have the offset at .25 for the express print heat transfer material at 30cm speed. These settings are for the roland vp-300, but I assume for my bn-20 I can't use those exact settings. I'm still searching for the correct numbers but no luck..


----------



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

In the link below, the title says .10 offset, does that mean I need to set the offset in versaworks to .10? I may end up just picking up another 45 degree tomorrow if I can't troubleshoot this.

60°/.10 Offset Blade, 1 ea. - Thick Materials


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Experiment with your offset settings on a small test cut. Going 1 way will make it worse, the other will make it better.

I generally ignore any "standard" settings. The reason is that the amount of blade showing will always vary. I was told "about a credit card width" of blade exposed from the holder, but when I tried that, it was WAY to much.

So, first adjust your blade depth in the actual blade holder.

Then adjust your pressure in your software settings so you get the correct cut depth.

Then adjust your offset so you get clean corner cuts. I suggest using a letter like a capital E. this has a BUNCH of inside and outside corners that will clearly show your offset settings. If you put too much offset in, then your corners will start to get rounded. Too little, and the corners will not get cut, the cut lines won't meet and the E will remain attached to the rest of the vinyl in the corners.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

20vK said:


> I was told "about a credit card width" of blade exposed from the holder, but when I tried that, it was WAY to much.


They should have told you "half a credit card thickness" or to the point you can just see it sticking out the end of the holder. 
As for the offset, if you are getting rounded corners you need to set the offset higher, if you are getting little flags on the corner you need to lower the offset.


----------



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

Man.. I cannot figure this out. I've been doing test cut for hours, wasted about 10 dollars worth of material. Right now I am thinking somewhere between .4 and .55 is the correct setting but even then it is not 100 percent exact.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Generally, the offset setting for a Roland 60 degree blade would be .500 and .250 for a 45 degree blade.


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

Slee410 said:


> Man.. I cannot figure this out. I've been doing test cut for hours, wasted about 10 dollars worth of material. Right now I am thinking somewhere between .4 and .55 is the correct setting but even then it is not 100 percent exact.


Speaking from experience, you may want to buy a cheap roll of regular vinyl to experiment with, it's less than half the price of transfer material. 

I have my offset at .10 and my blade tip is just barely sticking out of the holder.


----------



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

I tried .10 but I started getting really rounded cuts. For me .50 seems to be the sweet spot. I ended up buying another 45 degree and have no problems now. Decided to use the 60 degree only for thick materials so Ive been just switching the blades depending on the job. Thx for ur help guys.


----------



## mpn (May 14, 2012)

60 degree blades are for thicker material (like reflective vinyl)
why switch from the 45? Generally speaking if it's a .10 offset,
and the original 45 was a zero offset, then in versaworks the setting would be +.10


----------



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

Most of the jobs I'm printing doesn't require the 60 degree blade so I switched back to the 45. Also when I was using the 60 degree blade for non thick material I was still getting some rounded cuts qhere as the 45 I didn't. To be safe I'm just using the 60 degree for jobs that require thick materials.


----------

